# Malamute looking for poss working home.



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Brothie is in need of a forever home. Would love a working home if poss.
He gets on well with other dogs, walks well as you can see by his blog http://www.nlanimalcare.co.uk/Brothie/Blog/Blog.html username: brothie - password: malamute17. He has a scooter and working harness and has done a small amount of work.



















He is 3 years old, neutered, microchipped, KC regd and up to date with vacs, of course. Good with other dogs but like all Mals can be iffy with same sex or certain dogs but has many doggy friends. Loves people and being re homed very reluctantly due to owners moving to Japan and not able to find suitable accommodation for him out there.
Any interest please pm me. He is from a litter I bred and his dad is Marty and mum Kali - below.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

New home found.


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad you found a new home for him ... he is absolutly beautiful


----------



## bhrandy (Dec 4, 2011)

He looks so cute. I wish to have one like this.


----------

